# HPS to Induction



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

On the right are my 17" coach Lights. 55w Induction

On the left is currently 150W HPS, (the yellow ones).


Feedback please.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

More


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks good, which kits did you go with for this one?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

shineretrofits said:


> Looks good, which kits did you go with for this one?



Built our own.











We make the reflectors, brackets, fusing options and everything else, and use MHT for the supplier of Driver and Bulbs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> View attachment 12952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great nice and white and they look like 250 watt metal halides.:thumbup:


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Built our own.
> 
> We make the reflectors, brackets, fusing options and everything else, and use MHT for the supplier of Driver and Bulbs.


Very nice, why MHT over the other companies?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

shineretrofits said:


> Very nice, why MHT over the other companies?


As you found out, space is a premium in fixtures. The drivers had to be size specific.

Price and availability played a role also.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$$$*

$275-$300 per Acorn installed?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> $275-$300 per Acorn installed?


The are Coach, not Acorn. We are working on that next.

Kits are priced at $299, and installation at $49/piece.

Fit most American Electric, Cooper and GE styles.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$*



Dnkldorf said:


> The are Coach, not Acorn. We are working on that next.
> 
> Kits are priced at $299, and installation at $49/piece.
> 
> Fit most American Electric, Cooper and GE styles.


I get my kit's for $229 and charge $60 per labor but total I charge around $330 per fixture for 40-80 watt coach or acorn


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I get my kit's for $229 and charge $60 per labor but total I charge around $330 per fixture for 40-80 watt coach or acorn


So, share some info............

Show us what you use, post some pics......


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Dnkldorf said:


> So, share some info............
> 
> Show us what you use, post some pics......


Sorry, I can't divulge my sources. I just cut out 1-2 layers of fat your probably paying for. Even a couple razor thin margins can bump the same thing up.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Sorry, I can't divulge my sources. I just cut out 1-2 layers of fat your probably paying for. Even a couple razor thin margins can bump the same thing up.


I'll throw this out there..........just for chits and giggles........

"The only one you're fooling, is yourself"

But I think you know that already.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*no*



Dnkldorf said:


> I'll throw this out there..........just for chits and giggles........
> 
> "The only one you're fooling, is yourself"
> 
> But I think you know that already.


No, I just found out who MHT was getting them from. I get them hot off the boat from Shanghi in San Diego ! Then I assemble them here calling them american made and get the ARRA credit :thumbup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> No, I just found out who MHT was getting them from. I get them hot off the boat from Shanghi in San Diego ! Then I assemble them here calling them american made and get the ARRA credit :thumbup:


Well, we know you're full of crap for a couple reasons.

1, You can't buy the quantities necessary to do such a thing, and be cheaper than a distributor of someones line. Ain't happening. You ain't moving product that fast.......

2. If you are dealing directly with suppliers, like you said, you would of been burned by now with sending funds first, and not receiving product. It is a wide spread problem with importers. If you had, you'd of posted this info on this site, when it happened.

Look, I could care less who you think you are......live your dream.......

I just don't believe anything you say.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Well, we know you're full of crap for a couple reasons.
> 
> 1, You can't buy the quantities necessary to do such a thing, and be cheaper than a distributor of someones line. Ain't happening. You ain't moving product that fast.......
> 
> ...


If i prove it. Will you suck my toes on video???


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Had a bad day!


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Do these comply with UL? Do these have any patent infringement issues?


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nice!*

That looks awesome! Good job. If you have more projects like this let me know. We can get you the Lamps and drivers for around $125 including shipping and the reflector kit for $60ish... 5 year warranty and top quality!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Grenentec said:


> That looks awesome! Good job. If you have more projects like this let me know. We can get you the Lamps and drivers for around $125 including shipping and the reflector kit for $60ish... 5 year warranty and top quality!



$185 without brackets, and mounts?:001_huh:

That would only put you about 65-70% higher than what I do them for now.

Maybe you should buy your stuff from me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

I mean $185 for the entire kit at 80W. It would be about $50 cheaper for the 40W version.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ITT/ American electric post coach lights. Shoemaker.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

No lab report, no care.


----------

